# Minnie Passed her CGC!!!



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

HOORAY! Minnie passed her CGC tonight! I'm so proud of her!!!
:happyboogie:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

great! Congratulations.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Congratulations! She's a gorgeous girl too.


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Congratulations!! What a good girl! She looks like such a sweetie :wub:


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

She's such a beautiful girl! Congratulations!!! Good job to you both.


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

very cool


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Yay! You must be so proud! I wish Heidi could pass. We took a class and found that she would pass everything except the passing another dog. Maybe some day...


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Brains AND beauty. Stunning!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

She is absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations! When Stosh passed his test, my husband bought a collar tag for him and a tshirt for me- it's a great advertisement for training your dog


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Congrats.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Congrats and welcome to the CGC club!! Don't stop there!! :happyboogie:


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Congratulations! Thats wonderful!

Your girl is beautiful!


----------

